# XP and Win 7 Network



## locorcr

Just got win7 up and running on my Laptop is there anyway to get it connected to my Home network seeing how my main Desktop is running XP?


----------



## dannaswolcott

What do you mean? Like share files or remote control?


----------



## JlCollins005

Well first you will have to make sure they are in the same network group, ex. MSHOME, Workgroup, etc.. on the xp machine u might have to run home network setup to enable file and printer sharing.


----------



## wardhanster

well i had the same set up. i used the windows 7 system and created a adhoc network (wifi) and connected my xp laptop to that network. u have to keep in mind what "collins"
said, after that go to network and sharing center and setup the other parrameters of your adhoc network.


----------



## locorcr

On the XP machine i already have a network setup, did all the file and printer sharing and what not have two other XP machines on network, I was just wondering because the Win 7 has the homegroup and could not seem to find my network.


----------



## johncarlosbe

you need to change the workgroup name to match you network  workgroup 
so in win 7 you need to click on start then move the mouse to computer then right click properties in the window that opens so info and one of them will be computer name,domain and workgroup settings on the right hand side you will see change settings click on it,
system properties window opens and you will see "to rename this computer or change its domain or workgroup click change. then change it to match your network i think you will have to reboot after i hope this helps.


----------

